# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Компьютер периодически полностью зависает

## Soulburn

Доброго времени суток, хочу спросить совета по своей проблеме. 
Компьютер периодически, по непонятным мне причинам, полностью зависает, останавливаются мышь и изображение на мониторе, индикаторы на системнике гаснут. Причем это может произойти через 5 минут после включения, с одним открытым браузером, а может не произойти вообще в течении нескольких дней при активной работе. Началось давно, больше года назад, но потом прекратилось, и вроде как такого не было (компьютером не пользовался, жил в другом городе, родители говорят, что нормально работал). 
Никакой конкретной инфы не нашел по этому вопросу, с чем может быть связано? Антивирусом сканировал (Avast), жесткий и озу проверял, хотя не уверен, что правильными программами. Если кто согласится помочь, скину нужные данные, логи и тд.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Это аппаратная проблема. Делайте диагностику оборудования.

----------


## Soulburn

*Никита Соловьев*, благодарю за ответ, проблема была в блоке питания, решилась отключением неиспользуемого dvd-привода.
Тему можно закрыть.

----------

